# Deepcool AIO360 Unterschiede der Serien



## schlenzie (8. Januar 2022)

Hi,
aktuell gibt es eine Aktion mit 15% beim großen A.......  bis Sonntag bzgl. der AIO von Deepcool.
Es gibt 3 verschiedene Typen die irgendwie alle gleich sind bis auf den Titel:

360EX A-RGB
360 RGB v2 (kein verdrehbarer Deckel für´s Logo)
Gammaxx L360 A-RGB

*Gibt es hier tatsächlich technische Unterschiede oder reines Marketing*?
Preislich sind sie alle recht ähnlich zueinander.

Hier mal ein Link: AIO360 Amazon mit 15%


----------



## Gluksi (8. Januar 2022)

Sorry ich beantworte dir jetzt nicht die frage aber bevor du so ein geschlossenes AIO System kaufst schau dir lieber die von Alphacool an. Da kannst du die AIO Systeme ohne Probleme erweitern. ist zwar Teurer aber wenn was undicht ist musst du nicht gleich alles in den Müll schmeißen https://www.alphacool.com/Eisbaer


----------



## schlenzie (8. Januar 2022)

Die einzige lieferbare wäre die LT, die Pro gibt es aktuell leider nicht als 360´er Version. Eine 280´er hat vermutlich nur eine sehr geringfügig schwächere Kühlleistung, sieht aber optisch im 011 Dynamik Gehäuse nicht so gut aus.

Kennst du die LT Version ?


----------

